# Living with an Olympia Cremina (with video)



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

So, I've lived with my Olympia Cremina for a couple of weeks now. I had put aside some money and was about to treat myself to an Expobar dual boiler or a Rocket Cellini. Then this machine came up on the sale section of the forum.

Now the Cremina is a curious item. New, this unassuming, tiny machine costs an unbelievable £1000 more than an Izzo Alex Duetto (to many the ultimate home machine) and yet it has no electronics, no pump and a single boiler. The good news is there is no need to buy one new - mine, in fact, was built in 1974 (and designed in '67); the quality of the engineering (built like a Swiss tank, if the Swiss build tanks) and the simplicity of the design means it will literally last a lifetime; the only things that need to be replaced are seals and washers which are readily available and as almost everything is bolted rather than welded together, servicing is simple. Second-hand, this puts my Cremina a couple of hundred quid below the sort of money I was intending to spend at Bella Barista.

So why would anybody pay such money for such a simple machine? Why has it become a bit of a cult object? The answer is simple really; it makes some of the best espresso you have ever tasted.

Going from a Gaggia Classic to the Cremina is like going from a cheap DSLR to a vintage Leica. Having got used to adjusting the grind to get right extraction time on the Gaggia you are suddenly faced with a whole new set of variables: being a lever machine, you are the pump and it is your hand that is controlling pressure (there is no spring), pre-infusion and extraction time.

The mechanism of the Cremina is deceptively simple, but it has been designed and built with enormous ingenuity and care to pass hot water through coffee grinds and get the very best out of them. It uses a custom pressurestat to maintain temperature in the boiler rather than a thermostat, and this coupled with the mass of metal in a small machine seems to be very effective in keeping temperature stable.

My first few shots were very varied but all tasted totally different from the Gaggia's. And here is the amazing thing: they all tasted much better than the Gaggia's. Quite what it is about the Cremina that works the magic I am not really sure, but my espressos begin to get closer to the best shots from the La Marzocco's and Synesso's of specialist coffee shops than anything I've made before. Even dark roasts unleash a range of flavours never before revealed and the more difficult lighter roasts just don't seem quite so difficult any more. And they all have a lingering, delicious aftertaste. Although I am strictly an espresso man, steam output seems pretty good too.

But I'm still learning; getting the temperature right for the first shot takes a bit of experimenting (Londinium's recommendation is simply to throw the first shot away), but after that the temperature stabilises for the next two or three cups. There is a particular sensual pleasure in pressing the water through the coffee and seeing the first drips come through and, of course, there is no pump so the process is almost silent. You really feel you are making the coffee - a lever machine forces you engage with the various stages of the espresso process.

Apart from the cost, is there a downside? Well, if you want a machine where you just press a button and the coffee comes out, this is not for you. You need to learn its ways and idiosyncrasies (although, having said that, the Cremina is remarkably forgiving). You have to release 'false pressure', get the group up to temperature and then make sure it doesn't get too hot. It's not the machine if you want to deliver half a dozen coffees or more at a dinner party. There is no cup warmer or hot water tap, the (remarkably heavy) drip tray is absurdly small. It's a 49mm group and a bottomless portafilter will cost you as much as a second-hand Gaggia Classic. And unlike, the shiny Rocket Giotto or Duetto dominating your kitchen, few will believe how much you've spent on it and no one will gloat over its looks.

The Olympia Cremina has a great advocate in Reiss Gunson of Londinium Espresso (actually Reiss is Londinium Espresso). Reiss, unique among UK coffee roasters, is only really interested in espresso. He's fanatical about lever machines. As well as the Cremina he will sell you a range of great beans he roasts personally, a Bosco commercial lever machine, a Bacchi, a tamper or a set of digital scales but you won't catch him selling frothing jugs or drip filters. Nor will he sell you ground coffee. He went out of his way to help me with this machine, even though I didn't buy it from him.

Reiss says Creminas are for 'espresso fanatics who want to become deeply involved in the espresso creation process and be rewarded with the ultimate espresso. The finest domestic espresso machine in the world. Period.'

It sounds like marketing hype but I think he may be right.

I've made this short film to show it off - (yes, my technique is still a bit rough, don't be afraid to criticise):


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Great video Roland. Beirut makes it sound like a battle is being waged between man and espresso.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice video, I actually love the look of the machine and the tiny footprint - would love to taste a shot from it side-by-side with a prosumer machine. The lack of water tap wouldnt bother me, ive never used mine!

Im guessing the excellent taste in the end cup could be down to a ramp-down in temperature and pressure at the end of the shot (similar to what can be achieved with a slayer etc).

The lack of temperature stability would be my worry, hit and miss is the reason why I went for the PID route, I like to be able to focus on manipulating flavour through as little variables as possible.

So whens the invite to come round and taste this glorous espresso?! : )


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Im guessing the excellent taste in the end cup could be down to a ramp-down in temperature and pressure at the end of the shot (similar to what can be achieved with a slayer etc).
> 
> The lack of temperature stability would be my worry, hit and miss is the reason why I went for the PID route, I like to be able to focus on manipulating flavour through as little variables as possible.
> 
> So whens the invite to come round and taste this glorous espresso?! : )


 Once you've reached temperature it is remarkably stable. Although I haven't put it to the test, it is claimed you can leave it on all day without it overheating. Temperature stability on the Cremina is based on the inherent design of the machine rather than electronic controls - as you say, it would be interesting to do a side-by-side comparison with a prosumer PID machine like the Expobar.

And next time you're in Camden Town, knock on my door...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

RoloD said:


> *Once you've reached temperature it is remarkably stable*. Although I haven't put it to the test, it is claimed you can leave it on all day without it overheating. Temperature stability on the Cremina is based on the inherent design of the machine rather than electronic controls - as you say, it would be interesting to do a side-by-side comparison with a prosumer PID machine like the Expobar.
> 
> And next time you're in Camden Town, knock on my door...


What temperature tho? What if a coffee is better extracted at 96c than 91c. You are dealing with my coffee OCD here : )

Cremina PID would be the one!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> What temperature tho? What if a coffee is better extracted at 96c than 91c. You are dealing with my coffee OCD here : )
> 
> Cremina PID would be the one!


Valid point, Gary. With the temperature strip on the group you choose at what temperature you pull your shot, and you can cool the group by running the portafilter under a cold tap... yeah, I can see you shaking your head now.

It's not really a machine for temperature tweakers. And a PID control would go against the principle of the pressurestat which uses pressure to adjust temperature.

I'd be interested to hear Reiss' thoughts on the issue...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If I hadnt tasted the distinct clear difference between temperatures using the same coffee then I wouldnt be so bothered. Then again back-to-basics might be exactly what someone like me needs, ''it produces tasty shots what the hell''..there sure are a lot of components which will one day fail in my machine.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> If I hadnt tasted the distinct clear difference between temperatures using the same coffee then I wouldnt be so bothered. Then again back-to-basics might be exactly what someone like me needs, ''it produces tasty shots what the hell''..there sure are a lot of components which will one day fail in my machine.


 There is a debate raging about whther PIDs are all they are cracked up to be - apparently Kees van der Westen has privately admitted they are a waste of time but puts them on machines because the buyers insist on them. I certainly found that putting a PID on my old Gaggia Classic made the temperature more stable (it was a great improvement), but whether adjusting the temperature one or two degrees really made a difference or whether I imagined it made a difference, I was never certain. Certainly on a little machine like the Classic the boiler temperature may be consistent but that doesn't mean the water going through the group is going to be at a constant temperature. One thing for sure, the difference between the coffee coming out of the Gaggia and the Cremina is enormous (I haven't sampled the output of the Expobar so I can not compare). And, if you wish, you can tweak the temperature on the Cremina simply by adjusting the pressurestat.

If you are a guitarist, I guess it's like the difference between a state-of-the-art digital processor and a battered Vox AC30. Or, maybe more appropriately, between a digital audio recorder and an old Nagra. Or an iPhone and a Leica.

In the end all that matters is that you have a machine that gives you more pleasure than headaches and that the coffee tastes great!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd love to have a play with a Cremina! To throw a spanner in the works I stumbled upon this the other day: http://www.home-barista.com/levers/another-lever-smackdown-olympia-cremina-la-pavoni-europiccola-elektra-microcasa-leva-t22380.html.

Only one person's point of view but it just goes to show the most important thing is the one operating the machine, not the machine itself!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

PIDs are great on some machines and not others. Really don't see the point on single HX machines like the Vivi, but in duals and small units like the Sylvia and the Classic they are great. I don't know if one degree makes a large noticeable difference but 3 or 4 can completely alter the taste of a coffee.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> I'd love to have a play with a Cremina! To throw a spanner in the works I stumbled upon this the other day: http://www.home-barista.com/levers/another-lever-smackdown-olympia-cremina-la-pavoni-europiccola-elektra-microcasa-leva-t22380.html.
> 
> Only one person's point of view but it just goes to show the most important thing is the one operating the machine, not the machine itself!


 Interesting review. I think you can get great espresso out of a whole range of machines. Just some need a lot more effort than others. So far, in my very limited experience, my off-the-shelf vintage Cremina is surprisingly easy to get great results out of. As I have no direct experience of the other machines in the comparison, I can't comment on them.

Of course the price of a new Cremina is just daft. However, it is hand-made in small quantities to very high standards by skilled craftsmen in a country with high wages and an unfavourable exchange rate and will last forever. But the price is still daft.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Love the video, excellent production values!

Did you use Adobe Premier?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> Love the video, excellent production values!
> 
> Did you use Adobe Premier?


Thanks!

No, Final Cut Pro.

Camera is a Panasonic HPX 250.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

RoloD said:


> Interesting review. I think you can get great espresso out of a whole range of machines. Just some need a lot more effort than others. So far, in my very limited experience, my off-the-shelf vintage Cremina is surprisingly easy to get great results out of. As I have no direct experience of the other machines in the comparison, I can't comment on them.
> 
> Of course the price of a new Cremina is just daft. However, it is hand-made in small quantities to very high standards by skilled craftsmen in a country with high wages and an unfavourable exchange rate and will last forever. But the price is still daft.


I do think that a cremina has understated beauty though. Something that you can't quite put your finger on. Maybe I'll pick up a second hand one one day, as you said - the new price is crazy. Saying that though, some people spend all their money on ferraris or vintage telecasters at much higher prices so this isn't too bad in comparison.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I could never own a Cremina.

I'm sure it's brilliant and all that, but the name. Just sounds a bit too like Cremulator or Cremains.

Does the coffee it makes taste a bit ashy?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Expobarista said:


> I could never own a Cremina.
> 
> I'm sure it's brilliant and all that, but the name. Just sounds a bit too like Cremulator or Cremains.
> 
> Does the coffee it makes taste a bit ashy?


I could say the ExpoBar sounds a bit like a strip joint - but that would be a cheap remark...


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the review Roland, you've expressed a lot of my experience of the Cremina much more eloquently than I could. And what I like most is that you are celebrating the pure enjoyment of coffee and the process of making it. I count myself very lucky to have something to look forward to so much when my alarm goes off at 5.30 every weekday!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

RoloD said:


> I could say the ExpoBar sounds a bit like a strip joint - but that would be a cheap remark...


But nevertheless quite amusing...


----------



## oldbrownjava (Jan 8, 2012)

As an ex Pavoni owner I've never understood the appeal of the Cremina. With my Pavoni I could never get the temperature right, and to get a full shot ie two pulls of the lever just felt wrong. Getting an HX pump machine was a revelation. Espresso the texture of thin honey with a balanced neutrality between sour and bitter which I very rarely achieved with the Pavoni and this delivered time after time.

Loved the video and the review, but how is the Cremina superior to a Pavoni?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a Gaggia Factory which is a rebadged la pavoni europiccola. I never achieved good results with two pulls, you just have to get used to having short shots with these kind of machines. They're hard to get right but when you do its great. Then incredibly frustrating when you can't replicate it!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

oldbrownjava said:


> As an ex Pavoni owner I've never understood the appeal of the Cremina. With my Pavoni I could never get the temperature right, and to get a full shot ie two pulls of the lever just felt wrong. Getting an HX pump machine was a revelation. Espresso the texture of thin honey with a balanced neutrality between sour and bitter which I very rarely achieved with the Pavoni and this delivered time after time.
> 
> Loved the video and the review, but how is the Cremina superior to a Pavoni?


 I haven't actually used a Pavoni, so my views on it are second-hand but the received wisdom is that the Pavoni is notoriously difficult to pull consistent shots from and one thing about the Cremina, perhaps because of the sheer mass of metal in it and the way it has been engineered, doesn't overheat once it's up to temperature. Although the design of the machines is similar the results are very different.

But then I would say that, wouldn't I?


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

Having owned both a Pavoni Europiccola and Cremina, I can confirm what Roland says. There is no doubt that excellent shots are possible with the EP, and the link to HomeBarista further up this posting will take you to DrGary who is a great advocate of the possibilities of the machine. He has worked out a method of achieving consistency, and so challenges the consensus on that Lever forum that the Cremina is a superior machine. But most find the Cremina a far easier tool to make consistently excellent shots with. My personal experience is that having dialled in the grind, I never pull a sink shot with the Cremina. I only ever achieved sporadically good shots with the EP, but was pulling good and sometimes excellent shots within a few goes on the Cremina. Yes, some are better than others, but consistency is easy with a temp strip on the grouphead. Whether a Cremina is better than a HX machine would be a fairly pointless question IMHO. Some people like me just get on well with levers, the whole manual process, the silence, the simplicity, and wouldn't trade that for anything. For others, the technical value of a HX machine, ability to pull multiple (4+) shots without variation , lack of manual process etc. is what makes for a good experience.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

edpirie said:


> Whether a Cremina is better than a HX machine would be a fairly pointless question IMHO. Some people like me just get on well with levers, the whole manual process, the silence, the simplicity, and wouldn't trade that for anything. For others, the technical value of a HX machine, ability to pull multiple (4+) shots without variation , lack of manual process etc. is what makes for a good experience.


 Wise words, Ed.

To be honest, I'm still working out which of those types of people I am - there are days when I would really just like to press a button and get the perfect coffee. But, on the other hand, if you spend most of your life looking at a computer screen (which, lets face it, most jobs largely or wholly consist of these days) there is something quite exhillerating about the manual process and pulling slowly on a chromed brass lever.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice video and music. Makes me want an espresso


----------



## Deanmp (Mar 16, 2021)

Beautiful machine!


----------



## Chris Yorkshire (Oct 17, 2021)

Thanks for introducing me to the Beirut with your excellent video. Hope you are enjoying your second off the production line Londinium 1.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Chris Yorkshire Would not expect a reply matey!


----------



## Chris Yorkshire (Oct 17, 2021)

Oh dear, hope Rolo D has not passed away, thanks for your message dfk41.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Chris Yorkshire I think he is alive and kicking. He did some early promotional videos for Londinium and as things do, the contract was awarded elsewhere and he vanished


----------



## Chris Yorkshire (Oct 17, 2021)

No worries, kind of you to give me some additional background, it is all interesting. I will enjoy watching the Londinium promotional videos as well, by whoever produces them.


----------

